# New frog.



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 26, 2013)

Look who we just brought home today! Very friendly. He likes to jump on your face, though. :blush:


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 26, 2013)

He is a cutie!! I love frogs!!  
Enjoy him!! My tree frog passed away from MBD. I did not give him enough calcium and UVB. It
broke my heart. I did not do enough research when I got him. Now I research EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## poison (Aug 28, 2013)

I love dumpy's! My fav species


----------

